# Terapitas



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a Greek recipe that my mom use to make for parties.

Terapitas
Ingredients:
1 pound filo dough
1 pound feta cheese
1 pound cream cheese (2 8 oz pkgs)
1 pound sweet butter
8 egg yolks
1 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
(extra melted sweet butter)

Directions:
Have all ingredients at room temperature. Mix cheeses, butter, egg and nutmeg. Unfold filo. Cut into 3-inch strips, keep remaining leaves dampened with a towel. Fill with a teaspoon of filling and fold as you would a flag, first brushing with melted butter. Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 14, 2008)

num. num.

first though, I'd have to google on 'how to fold a flag' before making 'em.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

You make triangles.


----------

